# مساعده حول تنصيب برنامج gis 9.3



## سعيد شعبان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعه انا عندي برنامج gis 9.3 من الموقع هنا 
وعايز طريقه التثبيت لاهميه وجزاكم الله خيرا 
لانه مش عايز يشتغل عندي نهائي


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حسب علمي يا اخي هذا برنامج محمي


----------



## نظير وسيم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حمله من موقع اخر والله يكون بعونك


----------



## سعيد شعبان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عندي البرنامج كامل والكراك كمان
بس عايز اعرف ازاي اركب البرنامج ده
لاني كل الشروحات اللي وصلتها تبين تركيب gis9.1 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

محدش لسه وصل لطلبي 
طب ممكن رابط لبرنامج Gis9.1 احمله من جديد وامري الي الله


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (14 أكتوبر 2008)

حمل اخي اليك ماتريد 














الرابط يقبل إعادة التحميل في حالة إنقطاع الخط لا قدر الله
حجدم البرنامج 870 ميقابايت
إختر حفظ باسم
اصبر علي اخي إن امد الله بي العمر و حملت البرنامج اي النسخة9.3 فسوف اريك تركيب لكرك لاني هاوي هيك برامج و لو فرمتت جهازي 100 مرة في اليوم ههههههههههههه​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جماعه انا عندي برنامج gis 9.3 من الموقع هنا 
وعايز طريقه التثبيت لاهميه وجزاكم الله خيرا 
لانه مش عايز يشتغل عندي نهائي


----------



## سعيد شعبان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي البرنامج ولكن ارجوا منك التوصل الي طريقه 
تركيب كراك gis 9.3 وربنا يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## abobikir (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ سعيد شعبان*

البرنامج يعمل معي وطريقة تركيب الكراك تختلف قليلا من الإصدارات السابقة أرجو منك كتابة أسماء الملفات التي عندك في الكراك للتأكد من أنها كاملة وسأشرح لك طريقة تركيب الكراك وتفعيل البرنامج يوم السبت القادم بإذن الله 

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## husam_f (15 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخي نفس طريقة كراك 9.2


----------



## abobikir (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ husam_f*

الأخ husam_f 

أنني إستعملت طريقة تختلف قليلا عن طريقة الإصدارات القديمة جدتها داخل الكراك في الإسطوانة التي وجدتها في محلات بيع البرامج المنسوخة ووجدت الطريقة تاجحة وأنني بعد ملاحظتك استعملت طريقة الإصدارات القديمة وجدتها تؤدي نفس الهدف ( كل الطرق تؤدي الي روما )

مع خالص شكري وإحترامي لك

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## abobikir (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ سعيد شعبان*

وجدت هذا الملف في النت وهو للأخ صبرى شعبان - الجيزه -مصر جزاه الله خيرا
وهذا الملف يساعدك كثيرا قي تثبيت البرتامج واذا لم تضح لك أي فقرة من الشرح أنني علي استعداد لمساعدتك في نتصيب البرتامج
هذا رابط الملف

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/VaNRFAl


----------



## قسور عمار طارق (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عندي طريقة الكراك ومع ذلك لم يشغل البرنامج حاولت عدة مرات .....هل ان نصبت البرنامج ولم يشتغل يجب الفرمتة ام لا؟؟


----------



## hammood1987 (10 يناير 2009)

اخي هادي طريقة تثبيتو بلزمك الكراك تبعو واللايسنز


----------



## hammood1987 (10 يناير 2009)

اخي اتبع الطرية الي بالمرفق وانشالله بزبط


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (23 يناير 2009)

ياخوان عندي مجموعة من الملفات لتنصيب لكرك للنسخة 9.3 /9.2 /9.1 يعني استنوا علي الشوي و قت التحميل فقط لا غير إن شاء الله


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نبداء العمل
في البداية يجب تجهيز الجهاز لإستقبال البرنامج
يجب أن لا يكون به أي نسخة سابقة من ArcGis أو أي بقايا منه لذلك سنقوم بعمل واحد من إثنين 
- عمل ٌSystem Restore إستعادة نظام الى فترة ماقبل تنصيب أي نسخة من البرنمج .
أو
- إستخدام سوفت وير خاص لإزالة النسخة الموجودة بالجهاز أو أي بقايا منه 
و هذا ما سوف نستخدمه و الخيار لك و في هذه الحالة نذهب لهذا الرابط و نقوم بالإطلاع على ملف يشرح هذه الخطوة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/68174556/c0bbceec/______ArcGis_____.html


أرجو البداية بهذه الخطوة و سنتابع بقية الخطوات و بإذن الله سيتم تشغيل البرنامج بنجاح​


بعد تجهيز الجهاز و التأكد من أنه لا يوجد به أي نسخة سابقة أو أي بقايا من ملفات البرنامج نبتدي بتركيب الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج 
يرجى الإطلاع على هذا الملف بهذا الرابط به شرح مصور تفصيلي بالخطوات و هي بسيطة جدا 


http://www.4shared.com/file/68176340/9e47eea1/____ArcGis_93.html​


بعد أن نكون قد أتممنا تركيب الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج نبتدي خطوات تنصيب البرنامج نفسه 
ندخل الى هذا الرابط و نتطلع على هذا الملف المصور و نتقيد بالخطوات 

http://www.4shared.com/file/68179243/5eefc57a/___ArcGis_93_.html​


لمن يريد كيفية فك ضغط ملفات البرنامج بعد تحميلها من الموقع وجدت هذا الملف و هو منقول بتصرف طبعا بعد إذن صاحبه إن شاء الله يسامحنا . أدخل الى هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/68179927/38d4904/_2______arcgis93.html​


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (23 يناير 2009)

صاحب العمل اخ لنا من ليبيا اسمه ابن عمر و فجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## قسور عمار طارق (24 يناير 2009)

عفوا يا اخي العزيز الروابط لاتعمل ولكن هل يجب ان نعمل فورمات للحاسبةكلها في حال عدم توفر السوفت وير الذي تقول عنه..بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (26 يناير 2009)

يا ابو امة السلام عليكم

انا من الذين واجهتهم هذه المشكلة . ولذلك فى امس الحاجة لهذا الشرح 

وجدت الروابط لا تعمل او بالاصح هذه الملفات لا توجد على الموقع المذكور ولذلك نرجو منك اعادة رفعها و اعلامنا بذلك ونكون شاكرين لك


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي المحاولات العديده للوصول لتركيب الكراك
وبحمد الله توصلت الي طريقه تركيب الكراك وهي كالاتي
*طريقة تنصيب لكرك لـــــ** Arcgis 9.3**

**1. **نفتح الملف المرفق مع الكراك في** license_server_setup **بإسم 37102011**.efl9 fhgk 
**بالنوت بوك وننسخ ما بداخله** 
2. **فتح برنامج** LMSetup.exe **المرفق مع الكراك في** license_server_setup
3. **نختار الخيار الثاني* *وهو الطلب عن طريق الفاكس ثم نعمل**create
**ثم** edit **ثم نلصق او** pest
**ملاحظة لا* *نغير اسم** localhost **كما في الإصدارات القديمة ولا تعمل ريستارت للجهاز**
4. **نفتح* *الفودلر الثاني بإسم** license_server_crack **ثم ننسخ ما بداخله من ملفات نوضعها في* *المسار التالي** C:\Program Files\ESRI\License\arcgis9x
5. **نفتح برنامج** License Manager Tools **وفقط نتأكد بعمل كليك في** start server
**ملاحظة قد يظهر ملف دوس بعد* *تشغيل السيرفر لا تلقي لها بالا لكن لا تقفلها**
6. **ستب برنامج** arc desktop
7. **ثم نفتح الفولد المرفق مع الكراك** data_interop **وننسخ الملف** fme_license.dat
**الى* *هذا المسار** C:\Program Files\ArcGIS\Data Interoperability Extension
8. **افتح* *برنامج** Desktop Administrator
**وغير الأتي**
Software Product **إجعله** ArcInfo (Floating)
License Manager **اكتب** localhost 
Availability **اجعله** ArcInfo Desktop (Floating)*
*منقول وربنا يكرمه ويكرمنا*
*وده الموقع اللي عليه الكراك اللي تم شرحه*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/54688558e77550d9/*


----------



## زيرو ون (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر كل الجهود التي حاولت وتحاول ايصال فكرة تثبيت البرنامج
و اتمنى من الاخوة شرحة بالصور اذا امكن لان ليس كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما مع هذا البرنامج


----------



## سعيد شعبان (29 يناير 2009)

هذه الطريقه الموجوده بالفعل تعمل تماما معي 
حاول استخدام الطريقه السابقه وهي سهله وبسيطه


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي 
محتاج الى برنامج gis 9.1 او اي نسخة اخرىمع الكراك اذا تسمح تدلني عليه هل ممكن


----------



## samir hameed (5 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك واتمنى ان يعمل البرنامج


----------



## ريم احمد طارق (6 مايو 2011)

كل الروابط لاتعمل
عامة شاكرين جدا وياريت يبقى فية حل والتحميل للملفات يكون داخل سيرفر المنتدى نفسة


----------

